# Waking up with whiteheads!!  WTH!!



## SagMaria (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay so I will wear makeup during the day (mineral makeup), wash my face before I go to bed, put on my Mario Badescu Hydrating Herbal Serum and sometimes I will wake up with 3 or 4 whiteheads (you know the ones that are raised and are so hard to resist to squeeze?!)...so this doesn't happen all the time for some reason, I don't know why but I would love to know if anyone here does...  is there something I can put on my face at night or daytime to prevent whiteheads from forming?  If anyone has had any luck with certain products please share!!!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 25, 2007)

aloe vera gel helped me to get rid of them - I get them all the time in the summer! grr


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 25, 2007)

Maybe it's your serum that is causing the whiteheads: it could be that it's too heavy for your skin type and just clogs your pores during the night.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 16, 2007)

I only really ever get these if I go to sleep with something too oily or heavy on my face. They're very surface whiteheads that happen from this, the kind that disappear nearly immediately when you get rid of the white part. They hardly need anything to pop them, they're so on the surface. 

I'd say...rethink the things you're using before bed, and go to something less rich.


----------

